# Rapid Weight Gain



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a doe that weighs 83 pounds and is 7 months old. I would like to get about 10 pounds on her before the show in 2 weeks to give her a more filled out look. What can I give her to gain weight. I know in pigs you feed them junk food. Can I do this with a goat?


----------



## GrocksBoerGoats (Jun 7, 2015)

Protein, find a good quality protein to top dress their feed with. That's a lot of weight in a couple weeks though. Maybe check out purina "high octane" series. They may have something in that line up.


----------



## BRBG7 (Oct 17, 2013)

I use the high octane line. I love their products because they actually work. The problem I have is it is going to take a week to get to my house. That's why I'm looking for alternative solutions.


----------

